

Light Absorption by Various Beer Bottle Glass - dnewcome
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/5109552/beer-glass

======
arohner
> Continue to use brown bottles for all homebrew!

This is good advice if you're going to bottle your home brew. I much prefer
kegging. Sanitizing + bottling 50-60 bottles is a huge pain.

Now that I think of it, I don't think my local homebrew supply even sells non-
brown bottles.

------
jrockway
I hadn't realized this until just now, but most good beer comes in brown
bottles. It is only beer that is sold by marketing rather than taste that
comes in different-colored bottles. (I'm looking at you, Corona, Dos Equis,
etc.)

So I think that even before this paper, brewers realized that beer in brown
bottles keeps better.

~~~
wlievens
I actually like Corona, though I consider it more to be brand of lemonade than
a brand of beer. But yeah, real beer goes in brown bottles. There's no
questioning that.

 _Disclosure: my national identity allows me to say anything I want about beer
and be right on principle._

